# Anyone growing mandala? can I get a smoke report?



## tango420 (Apr 23, 2007)

Im curious about some of the madala strains, anyone try hashberry or satori?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm growing Hashberry right now. Only about a week old, growth is incredible!


----------

